# Glad I found this forum



## athina3 (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m new here and thankful for all of your advice about marriage..


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

athina3 said:


> I’m new here and thankful for all of your advice about marriage..


*Welcome to the TAM Family, @athina3 ~ a place where you can get viable answers to most of life's pressing social questions!

And also where your very own advice might come to help someone else out, who is just as equally in need!*


----------

